# 5 year old daughter with vaginal bump



## anc (Aug 10, 2014)

Hi everyone, I am new here. I am beyond freaking out concerning my daughter right now. Yesterday she told me she had a bump on her vagina that she felt when she scratched herself. She says it does not hurt her, and it is not itchy. It almost looks like a pimple. I am freaking out because a family member in the house gets cold sores, and I am terrified that she somehow got the virus on her hands or something and transferred it to her genitals. I am so nervous waiting for her appointment tomorrow. Does anyone have any experience with a similar symptom?


----------



## lauren (Nov 20, 2001)

Sorry your post got missed. How did the appointment go? I think sometimes these things can happen from not cleaning or bathing often enough (common problem for growing young girls); kind of like a little absess

What did the dr. say?


----------

